# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Petco Reliable Dealer?

## Amphibians

I noticed some people on here have purchased frogs from Petco. Does anyone have an opinion on how their frogs are? I know the other pet stores around me like Petland Discounts are not really to be trusted with amphibians. Any testimonials? thanks.

----------


## Kurt

It changes from one Petco to the other. Most Petco management, especially those at the corperate level, don't know squat about animals, never mind frogs. Once in a while they do manage to get some talent working for them.

My White's as well as five of my fire-bellies, and three of my tomatoes all came from Petco. The White's and the tomatoes came from the Nashua NH store. Two for the fire-bellies came from the Plaistow, NH store, while the remaining three came from the Woburn, MA store.

----------


## Tom

It seems like they have habits of misnaming things (sometimes leads to great deals) and giving bad advice (always double check what they say) but as a dealer they seem to do a good job and have healthy animals. The ones near me seem to do a good job with keeping them healthy and keeping there enclosures clean .I have a white's and have had many other things over the years from them and have never had a problem.

----------


## John Clare

I've never bought an animal from a petco and I don't see myself ever doing so.

----------


## JeffX

It all depends on the Petco itself and the employees.  I have three of them in my area, and it's hit and miss with all of them.  The managers will probably have no clue what they're doing as far as Frog care or anything "exotic."  Some of the employees will have a great amount of knowledge while others have very little and are Petco-trained which means they probably don't know anything.  I worked for a few years at a couple different Petco's, and the mangers and above knew jack about the Reptile Section and that goes for the higher-ups as well.  I could never get them to stop feeding mealworms to the Firebellie's and I could never get them to stop ordering so many snakes and jam-packing them into those smaller cages.  I did buy my Firebellies, and my Tomato frog at Petco after I stopped working there.  They were in great shape when I got them, and still are.  I only wish I had bought a second Tomato as they were onsale for 10 dollars.

----------


## Kurt

I remember that sale, got three of them for the price of one. Not all Petco locations had them.

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

My personal stance on the Big Two Pet Chains:

Touch and Go, especially here in Nebraska, one of the few states that requires certification for pet store employees by law. I suggest to NEVER take anything one of their employees says for granted, nor would I give much weight to their "care sheets".

I have been lucky enough to have lived in quite a few states and these big chain stores are very consistent in their mediocrity.

----------


## 1beataway

I think it's always going to come down to specific locations. The store I work at is great; I know it's not like that all over the US. My upper management know nothing about reptiles/amphibians. But my supervisor is fantastic. And it definitely shows through in our care of the animals.

You know, SludgeMonkey, it might be worth checking out care guides from the major chains and comparing their information.

----------


## scribbles

It depends on which Petco you are buying from. I have a pair of healthy Fire-Bellied Toads from Hanover, MA Petco. The Petcos around me (Plymouth, MA, Braintree, MA, and Hanover, MA) take better care of some species than others.

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

> You know, SludgeMonkey, it might be worth checking out care guides from the major chains and comparing their information.


I have checked them out for many different species of animal. Believe me when I say that most of the sheets are scant in proper information on the care of many of the animals sold.

I agree too that the employee's knowledge and training varies greatly store by store and state by state. Sadly, the bad far outweigh the good at most locations.

My favorite to date is the PetCo care sheet for Pyxies that states feeding is one pinkie mouse per week.

----------


## 1beataway

Just from PetCo or the other major chains as well? That's interesting.

I would definitely like to know what is off. I know when it comes to frogs I can give more information than the caresheets, but I still don't know everything, and I do use the caresheets a lot more for lizards. Can you tell me some of the issues you notice the most?

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

The number one issue with both company's care sheets for amphibians, and many lizards, is dietary suggestions. Recommending meal worms and wax worms as staple diets is bad news all the way around.
The second most common error is temperature and lighting. While I understand the requirements for each species differs greatly; 80 F with a UVB incandescent bulb for amphibians is just too much bad information on one page to bear.
The third and most glaring error to a self proclaimed exotic pet snob like myself is incorrect, misspelled, or missing scientific names. To me this is the worst error of all as it results in  complete failure should a novice herptile owner decide to try and research husbandry and care information.

Now in PetCo and PetSmart's defense, there are innumerable momNpop shops that are just as bad if not worse. 

Also, I have yet to meet an employee of either store, anywhere in the country that was not eager to learn proper information about the animals in stock. This is one of the very few reasons I frequent both companies here in the Omaha area. (Well, that and I can take my pugs with me and the manager of one of the stores bent over backwards to get the volume products I need but cannot have shipped in winter. :Wink: )

----------


## 1beataway

> The number one issue with both company's care sheets for amphibians, and many lizards, is dietary suggestions. Recommending meal worms and wax worms as staple diets is bad news all the way around.


Yeah. It would be nice if it said that they should only be fed occasionally. I explain that when I sell reptiles and amphibians, but that doesn't mean any pet store employee in the US does. 





> The second most common error is temperature and lighting. While I understand the requirements for each species differs greatly; 80 F with a UVB incandescent bulb for amphibians is just too much bad information on one page to bear.


I don't recall that on ours but...I'm usually one who says, "The care guides tell you exactly what temperature and humidity they should be kept at."  :Frown:  I'll pay attention on this more, and I'll look through the frog ones next time I get a chance.




> The third and most glaring error to a self proclaimed exotic pet snob like myself is incorrect, misspelled, or missing scientific names. To me this is the worst error of all as it results in complete failure should a novice herptile owner decide to try and research husbandry and care information.


This would be a lot harder for me to spot just by looking, but I know that I've had trouble trying to find some animals (not just reptiles/amphibians either) by the common name in the store. I'm not sure what I can do in my store, unless I just to do whatever Kurt does (how does he know all those names? It's pretty amazing), but that would include trying to look up every reptile, amphibian, and fish we sell, and then trying to remember all that I found. And, I'm a college student. I have lots more I'm trying to cram into my head.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kurt

> This would be a lot harder for me to spot just by looking, but I know that I've had trouble trying to find some animals (not just reptiles/amphibians either) by the common name in the store. I'm not sure what I can do in my store, unless I just to do whatever Kurt does (how does he know all those names? It's pretty amazing), but that would include trying to look up every reptile, amphibian, and fish we sell, and then trying to remember all that I found. And, I'm a college student. I have lots more I'm trying to cram into my head.


Remembering the names is easy. I know several and not just amphibians, but a lot of reptiles, arachnids, fish, some birds, and some mammals. I also try to keep up on the revisions. I used to write a little column in the NEHS newsletter so many years ago on the subject of taxonomic names versus common names. I would give a list of taxonomic names on one page and the common names on another.

Here's an example. See how many you know. The first ten are frogs, the last ten are not.

_Lithobates palustris_
_Ameerega trivittata_
_Anaxyrus exsul_
_Litoria subglandulosa_
_Hyperolius semidiscus_
_Hylarana erythraea_ 
_Kaloula pulchra_
_Mantella laevigata_
_Pseudophryne corroboree_ 
_Rhacophorus reinwardtii_

_Dendroaspis polylepis_
_Hylobates lar_
_Turdus migratorius_
_Brachypelma smithi_
_Babycurus jacksonii_
_Thorichthys meeki_
_Crotalus adamanteus_
_Pan troglodytes_
_Ailuronyx jubatus_ 
_Herpele multiplicata_

----------


## 1beataway

Isn't mantella a type of dart? And doesn't the ones beginning with "hyla" mean a sort of treefrog? Litoria sounds a little familiar, but I'm not sure why. That's the best I can do.  :Frown: 

Edit. I was thinking Litoria sounded familiar from the White's, and I found out I was right, but I'm not sure what Litoria you have named.

----------


## Kurt

> Isn't mantella a type of dart? And doesn't the ones beginning with "hyla" mean a sort of treefrog? Litoria sounds a little familiar, but I'm not sure why. That's the best I can do.


Mantellas are not darts. They are similar, but they are not darts Depending on the line of taxonomy you follow they are either in the family Ranidae (true frogs) or in their own family, Mantellidae.

"_Hyla_" on its own would be a genus of treefrogs, like _Hyla versicolor_, _H. arborea_, _H. gratiosa_, and so on. In this case _Hylarana_ _erythraea_ is not a treefrog. 

_Litoria subglandulosa_ is a close relative to _Litoria caerulea_, so your on the right trail.

Let me know when you give up and I will reveal the answers.

----------


## 1beataway

> Let me know when you give up and I will reveal the answers.


I had classes, and now work, so I'll work on it when I get home tonight. I hope you don't reveal the answers before then.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kurt

I won't.

----------


## 1beataway

I was tired; so far I have only worked on half the frogs. I was trying to use the roots of the word to figure out what they are. I know that _Pseudophryne corroboree_ is the corroboree frog, and I'm going to guess that _Litoria subglandulosa_ is the white-lip treefrog, because I think that's close to the White's?

Otherwise, here is what else I have: 
_Lithobates palustris_ litho-rock bates-one that walks palustris-swampy
So this isn't a frog at all. It's a rock that walks through swampy areas. But...If I had to guess, the best I could guess is that it's a toad.

_Ameerega trivittata_ trivi-three ways 
Maybe a happy male frog. Otherwise, I have no idea.
_Anaxyrus exsul_ Anax-king Exsul-to be exiled

_An exiled King. Still no help._

_Hyperolius semidiscus_ Hyper-over semidiscus-half circle?
_No idea, still._ 

_Hylarana erythraea_ Hyl-matter or wood rana-frog erythr-red
A red frog who lives in wood? I don't believe that's the name for tomato frog though, so again I'm stumped.

I did find a website for the roots that I really like though. And I'll work on more later.

----------


## Kurt

_Litoria subglandulosa_ is not the white-lipped treefrog. It is the New England treefrog, a native of the New England area of New South Wales and southern Queensland. The white-lipped treefrog is _Litoria infrafrenata_.

_Lithobates palustris_, formerly _Rana palustris_ is the pickerel frog, native to the United States. It very much looks like a leopard frog, but its "spots" are rectangular in shape. 

With _Ameerega trivittata_ you were almost on the right track. _Ameerega trivittata_ is the three-striped poison dart frog. Its former name is _Epipedobates trivittatus_.

You were kind of on the right track with _Anaxyrus exsul_, the black toad. It's species name, _exsul_, means exile, referring to its limited distribution in California. Its former genus is Bufo. 

_Semidiscus_ does mean half circle and refers to an incomplete throat disc in this reed frog's anatomy. _Hyperolius semidiscus_ is the yellow-striped reed frog.

You would think _Hylarana_ would be the wood frog based on your research, but it is not. The wood frogs's taxonomic name is _Lithobates sylvaticus_. You were, however, very close with the species name. The common name for _Hylarana erythraea_ is the Asian greenback frog or the red-eared greenback frog. Tomato frogs are of the genus _Dyscophus_.

----------


## 1beataway

The roots don't always seem to be helping me. I'll continue with the same process tomorrow though, to try to figure out the rest. 

Today, thinking about Sludgemunkey's earlier post, I was trying to guess what kind of customer he would be. I think he fits well with some of the fish customers. 

Customer: I want this fish.
Me: Ok. What size tank do you have?
Customer: I know what I'm doing.
Me: Ok. What size tank is it? 
Customer: Why do you need to know?
Me: I cannot sell the fish without knowing the size of the tank and that it's established and blah blah blah (explanation of why).
Customer: I know what I'm doing. I've had fish for years. I have 3 50 gallon tanks.
Me: So, 50 gallons? Great.

Either that, or he would be like one of my favourite customers, a guy who knew a ton about saltwater tanks and use to set them up for companies and setup some organization, and whom I talked to for about an hour at work, asking all kinds of questions.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kurt

I am the customer that gets asked all the questions by both employee and other customers.

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

> The roots don't always seem to be helping me. I'll continue with the same process tomorrow though, to try to figure out the rest. 
> 
> Today, thinking about Sludgemunkey's earlier post, I was trying to guess what kind of customer he would be. I think he fits well with some of the fish customers. 
> 
> Customer: I want this fish.
> Me: Ok. What size tank do you have?
> Customer: I know what I'm doing.
> Me: Ok. What size tank is it? 
> Customer: Why do you need to know?
> ...


LOL

I'm the one you end up getting yelled at by your boss for because we end up chatting about critters for an hour and a half every time I am in the store. I talk...a lot...LOL :EEK!:  Truth be told though, I am not a saltwater guy. Never have been. (Do not laugh too hard) I always felt saltwater was too much work!

----------


## 1beataway

> I am the customer that gets asked all the questions by both employee and other customers.


Those customers (at least here) are pretty rare. Usually, the people who know stuff don't want to stay around and share info.

----------


## 1beataway

> LOL
> 
> I'm the one you end up getting yelled at by your boss for because we end up chatting about critters for an hour and a half every time I am in the store. I talk...a lot...LOL Truth be told though, I am not a saltwater guy. Never have been. (Do not laugh too hard) I always felt saltwater was too much work!


But you are the vivarium building guy, right? I saw John say that in a thread. Be prepared for questions!  :Wink: 

I like the experts. I don't like the experts who would rather ask me "Why do you need to know?" for 10 minutes without either giving me answers, or saying they're an expert. Because, there is a chance he's the newbie trying to buy animals when they have no clue what to do.

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

> But you are the vivarium building guy, right? I saw John say that in a thread. Be prepared for questions! 
> 
> I like the experts. I don't like the experts who would rather ask me "Why do you need to know?" for 10 minutes without either giving me answers, or saying they're an expert. Because, there is a chance he's the newbie trying to buy animals when they have no clue what to do.


Agreed. In fact, I tend to toy with those "uber experts" from time to time (I worked in the herp stores out in California many years ago, so I understand EXACTLY the type of customer you describe.)

----------


## 1beataway

> Agreed. In fact, I tend to toy with those "uber experts" from time to time (I worked in the herp stores out in California many years ago, so I understand EXACTLY the type of customer you describe.)


I just need to become an expert then.  :Big Grin:  I'll see what I can learn. There's already a lot I've learned, but there's still so many questions I get and I have to say that I have no idea.

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

> I just need to become an expert then.  I'll see what I can learn. There's already a lot I've learned, but there's still so many questions I get and I have to say that I have no idea.


You and me both. I wish I had more time in the day to read and websurf. So much information I want to know and just not enough time to learn it all!

----------


## 1beataway

> You and me both. I wish I had more time in the day to read and websurf. So much information I want to know and just not enough time to learn it all!


I know! Me too. And Kurt wants me to learn every scientific name too! While trying to prepare for my senior year of college and grad school!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

> I know! Me too. And Kurt wants me to learn every scientific name too! While trying to prepare for my senior year of college and grad school!


Scientific names are the best, most useful thing you can learn. I know a few, but it takes me a long time. If my toothless hillbilly brain can handle it, a college senior can dunk it. Not to worry though, the names come with practice.

----------


## 1beataway

You should tell me the answers, Kurt. The hard drive on my computer is on its deathbed ( :Frown: ), so I don't have access to the internet like I use to; anytime I am at the library it's for homework.

----------


## Kurt

_Lithobates palustris_ - pickerel frog
_Ameerega trivittata_ - three-striped poison dart frog
_Anaxyrus exsul_ - black toad
_Litoria subglandulosa_ - New England treefrog
_Hyperolius semidiscus_ - yellow-striped reed frog
_Hylarana erythraea_ - red-eared greenbacked frog
_Kaloula pulchra_ - chubby frog
_Mantella laevigata_ - climbing mantella
_Pseudophryne corroboree_ - corroboree frog
_Rhacophorus reinwardtii_ - blue-webbed flying frog

_Dendroaspis polylepis_ - black mamba
_Hylobates lar_ - white-handed gibbon
_Turdus migratorius_ - American robin
_Brachypelma smithi_ - Mexican red-kneed tarantula
_Babycurus jacksonii_ - rusty thick-tailed scorpion
_Thorichthys meeki_ - firemouth cichlid
_Crotalus adamanteus_ - eastern diamondback rattlesnake
_Pan troglodytes_ - chimpanzee
_Ailuronyx jubatus_ - cheetah
_Herpele multiplicata_ - Cameroon black caecillian

----------


## 1beataway

That's a very wide range of animals.

What is the tip to remembering those?

----------


## Kurt

To tell the truth, I just remember them. Don't know why.

----------


## Tom

I am getting ok with frogs. With the First part of scientific names like _Litoria subglandulosa_ - New England treefrog I know that Litoria is Australian area frogs

----------


## 1beataway

> I am getting ok with frogs. With the First part of scientific names like _Litoria subglandulosa_ - New England treefrog I know that Litoria is Australian area frogs


New England isn't in Australia.  :Frog Smile: 

I might try learning sometime, but for now, I don't have a computer anymore (I'm borrowing a laptop for a couple days for homework) and I have a ton of homework right now. It'll have to wait. Maybe after I take my GRE?

----------


## Kurt

There is a region in New South Wales called New England. So yes there is a New England in Australia.

Tom, _Litoria_ is a genus in the subfamily Pelodryadinae or Australasian treefrogs. The Australasian eco-zone includes Australia, New Guinea, New Zealand and the islands of the Southwestern Pacific. It does not include the Philippines, Borneo, Sumatra, Java, or Sulawesi which are part of the Oriental zone, which also includes Southeast Asia, Southern China, Hainan, and India.

----------


## 1beataway

I feel dumb not knowing that. lol

Science use to be my thing. I even knew the meanings of some roots. Took a medical terminology class too. But that was years ago. I have forgotten it all.

----------


## Kurt

> I feel dumb not knowing that. lol


Don't feel dumb. I think most people outside of Australia have never heard of the New England region of NSW. Even most of the people here in New England (the one you were thinking of) have never heard of NE/NSW.

I only know about NE/NSW because I have a field guide for the frogs of Southeastern Australia. I remember thumbing through and coming across the New England treefrog. I thought "WTF?" (and I don't mean White's treefrog, even though they are included in the book) It was an eye-opening moment.

----------


## poaponies

I have gotten 2 or 3 green tree at petco,but the only seem to last a few months. Also the cage setup is only a water dish and hiding place.

----------


## Kurt

Well, green treefrogs are wild caught and are usually loaded with gastrointestinal parasites. You mix that with the stress of a new living situation and possibly poor husbandry skills, and the frog will most likely die. Its really a good idea to have all your frogs dewormed/treated for GI parasites, even if the pet store says it's captive bred. Unless the pet store practice severe sanitary protocols or only deals with captive bred animals, there is a good chance that there will be CB animals being infected with GI parasites whilst in their care.

PS I have had my green treefrog, _Hyla cinerea_ for around 4 years now.

----------


## 1beataway

So I was shopping and saw that Petsmart has treefrogs for 50% off. Woe is me, I am completely broke and can't get a $13 White's! 




Note: For everyone who has sent me PM's: My old laptop sucks. A lot. I can only go to some webpages, and on here it takes me -forever- to view a thread, and I cannot send PM's...so I will try to be on the chat a few times. Feel free to say hi, since I am doomed to not viewing the threads or PM's.

----------


## Kurt

So sorry, that sucks.

----------


## scro

I began to read the other replies, but then thought, the best way to voice my opinion would be just to let you have it.

There is a  :AR15: Petco near where I live and I have begun thinking it is the 2nd worst in the area.

The past two times I've gone there, only for crickets, I pointed out a dead White's each time.
DISGUSTING!!! 
Despite the store being clean (which is the only thing that looks on the up-and-up) the workers and pretty generic with their knowledge of reptiles/amphibians.
I must say though, there was this one guy working there who seemed to be more into the rep/amph dept than the other employees.   The more I bought crickets from him I could tell his disgust with his management was rising.
...thus he quit...
...thus I have seen the recent frog deaths (probably from neglect).
Thought I might let you know..."they blow"
...you usually get what you pay for...cheap=cheap :Bow:

----------


## JeffX

Petco is really hit and miss.  It all depends on management and the people they hire.  When I worked there, we had managers who had no clue on how to care for amphibians or reptiles.  They didn't care either and always relied on Petco's veterinarians that supposedly decided on the care of these animals.  I eventually quit in disgust over the constant fights with management.

----------


## Sublime

Yup that's how I feel when I go to Petco.  The only time I buy stuff there is either for like substrate or stuff for our dogs.  The staff doesn't really ever seem to know a lot about reptiles/amphibians from everyone I've gone into and I don't think that there's are in the best of condition either.  Maybe I'm wrong, just an opinion from what I've seen.

----------


## froggymatt

petco,reliable,healthy,frogs,all in the same sentence? i'd take out the middle two words. at least for the petco by me in florida. i had to rescue two whites from my local one today as they were housed with a baby ball python! no water,no food, and on a dirt substrate!....we ended up with 2 whites and 5 firebellys because of the conditions. i started a investigation at the board of health and fish and wildlife. i also made some corporate phone calls..hope this helps others. the only thing i would buy from them is crickets and calcium suppliment!

----------


## BG

:Mad:  :AR15: I bought alot of animals from petco,or should i say rescued.  They have these weired sales like  75% of on crested geckos,day geckos, whites tree frogs. They sell them real expensive the whole year and one day they have sales.  I paid 12 bucks for the cresties, 30 bucks for the giant geckos,and 10 bucks for the WTF. they are all doing great .I  haven't  lost one . But i had some issues  getting these animals, due to  the clueless,useless, dumbest,unexperienced, trolls that petco hires.  They made my buying experience a nightmare.

----------


## xdartfrogx

I have gotten frogs from Petco in the past and all of them always did really well, BUT...

About 8 months ago,
I had decided I was going to start keeping Red Eyes and built a new 50g live planted setup just for them. One day I went in knowing there was a sale on Red Eyes, and purchased 3. To my dismay, 2 immediately showed signs of illness from just going from the store and to my house- a 12 minute drive. Had them all checked out by a local herp vet later that day. She said they had Springs Disease? (I believe was her diagnosis). They stayed overnight at the vet to be observed and died that very night  :Frown: ... 
Apparently this is something that RET males can suffer from when removed during breeding season? 

Nonetheless, I have completely turned away from RET and have no intentions of trying that species again. Personally, I believe it was Petco's fault for not providing them with proper humidity/temp, and also the fact I learned later- they were wild caught. (Yes, shame on me for not looking more into why they were so cheap!) I feel really bad for what happened. I'm sticking to my L. vermiculatus colony & other misc frogs I have had good experience with.

As far as Petco goes, stick to CB animals that look healthy. If what you're looking into is a specie you have never cared for before, talk to people who really know what they're doing ie a breeder and buy from someone who knows their frogs! The firebellies, walking frogs, tomato frogs, and crested geckos have always been healthy whenever I did get one from Petco; but I HIGHLY recommend buying anything more exotic from a true keeper of the species. A good breeder is always willing to offer a tour of the facility and answer any questions and concerns that may arise with the animal(s) before and after purchase. 

Sorry for the rant. Just a cruddy RET Petco Experience  :Frown: ........

----------


## BG

That's why they have easy to keep,common animals.  To tell you the truth,I'm surpriseed to find Madagascar giant day gackos there.

----------


## tikonides

there's a baby green cranwelli at my local petco and i'm debating whether I should buy it or not...

----------


## BG

Tiko think about it . Don't rush. Did you see the ornate, They have more colors. Try to take a pic of the frog so we can see him.


> there's a baby green cranwelli at my local petco and i'm debating whether I should buy it or not...

----------


## tikonides

I'm actually more interested in a cranwelli, even though the one here at petco is labeled ornata but its really a cranwelli, have you guys purchased a pacman frog from them ? and are they healthy ?

----------


## tikonides

update: I purchased it, hopefully it'll all be good !

----------


## BG

He's going to be fine. Actually they have good animals ,bad staffing.. Besides youre're a trooper on frogs now. You know your stuff,better than any staff member in petco,petsmart. Lets see some pics. I'm happy you rescued the poor thing. I'm proud of you.

----------


## tikonides

yea lol I'm surprised because it was pretty chubby for such a small frog

----------


## DogRetepCow

> petco,reliable,healthy,frogs,all in the same sentence? i'd take out the middle two words. at least for the petco by me in florida. i had to rescue two whites from my local one today as they were housed with a baby ball python! no water,no food, and on a dirt substrate!....we ended up with 2 whites and 5 firebellys because of the conditions. i started a investigation at the board of health and fish and wildlife. i also made some corporate phone calls..hope this helps others. the only thing i would buy from them is crickets and calcium suppliment!


Wow, housing white tree frogs with a ball python?! That's nuts.

----------


## Stardust369

I have gotten 4 white's tree frogs from PETCO in total. Two of them are still alive. The first one died after I had it for 6 months, I don't know what happened I just found him dead one morning.  :Frown:  The other one that passed away wasn't eating, I tried everything possible to get him to eat, and I was going to take him back (it was within their 15-day guarantee period), but he died as well. It's kind of a hit-and-miss. I'm sure that more experienced frog owners wouldn't have problems with PETCO frogs, but I would suggest a reptile store or even Petsmart.

----------

